# what gh is best at the moment



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

what gh are people finding the best atm? i can source blacktop hyge, green top 200iu hyge, intratropin, diamondtropin, or am i better just using peps eg ghrp6 cjc1295 its a mine field


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

no one on here use gh then


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

It depends on your source I would assume. I know of people that swear by omnitrope with real blood results and others that couldn't find real stuff if they tried. Ha


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> It depends on your source I would assume. I know of people that swear by omnitrope with real blood results and others that couldn't find real stuff if they tried. Ha


any other than pharma? bit pricey for me lol


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> any other than pharma? bit pricey for me lol


Sorry. I've no direct experience with generics myself. Wouldn't be fair to guess.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

special-k25 said:


> any other than pharma? bit pricey for me lol


ansomone (expensive though)

generic wise

hyge orignals seem to be getting better now, ap


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use the 100iu Genotropins when i am away working and find it very good other than this i only use Pharma


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> ansomone (expensive though)
> 
> generic wise
> 
> hyge orignals seem to be getting better now, ap


im trying to source ansomone as we speak someone jus told me his mate put a black top hyge on a pregnancy test and come bk positive not happy about that


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> i use the 100iu Genotropins when i am away working and find it very good other than this i only use Pharma


which brand are they? cost me triple the price to run pharma lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

which brand is what?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> which brand is what?


genos or is that the brand?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

special-k25 said:


> genos or is that the brand?


i think he might mean Genetropin by Genetech, 100iu kit.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> i think he might mean Genetropin by Genetech, 100iu kit.


ive used them they was ok but last lot few me mates moaned sayin they thought they was blag its just a minefield just starting to wonder whether jus to go for ghrp2 and mod grf or just sack it or maybe try the diamondtropin heads blagged too many scammers


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

> ansomone (expensive though)
> 
> generic wise
> 
> hyge orignals seem to be getting better now, ap


I wouldnt say Ansomone was expensive at all. They're a 3rd of the price of pharma!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

special-k25 said:


> im trying to source ansomone as we speak someone jus told me his mate put a black top hyge on a pregnancy test and come bk positive not happy about that


I get some black tops this week,

I'll do the pregnancy test on them highly doubt that's correct underdosed maybe,

i use ansomone atm 5iu ed


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I get some black tops this week,
> 
> I'll do the pregnancy test on them highly doubt that's correct underdosed maybe,
> 
> i use ansomone atm 5iu ed


been offered some ansomone in a 100iu kit someone said it sounded cheap the price it's a minefield


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pfizer GoQuicks all day, every day.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Trying the Genetech out at the moment topping up some humatrope & ipam, seem good to me so far.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Trying the Genetech out at the moment topping up some humatrope & ipam, seem good to me so far.


genetech was good last year but used a few box this year and seemed s**t, few me mates said same thing so want to try summit new.
ever used black top hyge? green top 200 iu hyge?diamondtropin?intratropin?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

special-k25 said:


> genetech was good last year but used a few box this year and seemed s**t, few me mates said same thing so want to try summit new. ever used black top hyge? green top 200 iu hyge?diamondtropin?intratropin?


How do you judge it's s**t .. I'm doing 5 iu pre bed and can tell it is GH

black and green tops are probably the same , used blacktops last probably over a yea ago, was ok but didn't match pharma but I didn't expect it.

pretty sure diamondtropin are an off shoot of Hygene, and intratropin I wouldn't use


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> How do you judge it's s**t .. I'm doing 5 iu pre bed and can tell it is GH
> 
> black and green tops are probably the same , used blacktops last probably over a yea ago, was ok but didn't match pharma but I didn't expect it.
> 
> pretty sure diamondtropin are an off shoot of Hygene, and intratropin I wouldn't use


didnt feel nothing from them used the year before had all the sides etc this time nothing


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> How do you judge it's s**t .. I'm doing 5 iu pre bed and can tell it is GH
> 
> black and green tops are probably the same , used blacktops last probably over a yea ago, was ok but didn't match pharma but I didn't expect it.
> 
> pretty sure diamondtropin are an off shoot of Hygene, and intratropin I wouldn't use


how much am i lookin at to get a gh blood test ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

special-k25 said:


> didnt feel nothing from them used the year before had all the sides etc this time nothing


if your looking for sides get some riptropin you will have every side in the book but there s**t gh

sides like cts can vary with AAS water retention and may not be the same each run.

medichecks do one but I have no idea if it's reliable


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

ffs i seen some rips got tested and the guys levels were through the roof


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Running geno pens n loving them,but if not available i use peps n hygene hyge


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

fil0101 said:


> Running geno pens n loving them,but if not available i use peps n hygene hyge


The GoQuicks?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

What about evogene the new tech ones?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

If you had a cancerous cell in your body are you not going to Kill yourself literally taken GH?


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> The GoQuicks?


 No the 36iu pens, i have tried the go quicks tho


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> The GoQuicks?


 No the 36iu pens, i have tried the go quicks tho


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> The GoQuicks?


 No the 36iu pens, i have tried the go quicks tho


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> The GoQuicks?


 No the 36iu pens, i have tried the go quicks tho


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> The GoQuicks?


No mate the 12mg (36iu) pens but i have tried the GoQuicks


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

fil0101 said:


> No mate the 12mg (36iu) pens but i have tried the GoQuicks


LOL - the 12mg (36u) pens are the GoQuicks.

I strongly, strongly believe that you have been using/currently are using FAKES.

Post pics up just now and I'll qualify it.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> LOL - the 12mg (36u) pens are the GoQuicks.
> 
> I strongly, strongly believe that you have been using/currently are using FAKES.
> 
> Post pics up just now and I'll qualify it.


BUT I beg your pardon mate, if your using a different brand other than Pfizer.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> BUT I beg your pardon mate, if your using a different brand other than Pfizer.


Its real thanks mate and sorry i just call them pens, i thought you ment the mini GoQuicks from Pfizer which i have also used.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

fil0101 said:


> Its real thanks mate and sorry i just call them pens, i thought you ment the mini GoQuicks from Pfizer which i have also used.


Spot on.

You can see how I came to the conclusion that you possibly had fakes, with you not referring to them as GoQuicks.

Enjoy


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> Spot on.
> 
> You can see how I came to the conclusion that you possibly had fakes, with you not referring to them as GoQuicks.
> 
> Enjoy


By far the best i have used to date, have you tried the miniQuicks?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Genuine Norditropin Simplexx is spot on. Using to good effect now.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im using lilly humatrope 72iu pens. Best I have touched, gamechanger


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

A GH blood test is about 50 quid from medical diagnostics in north London


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

Is the only place to get this pharma stuff abroad?


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

cant go wrong with hygetropin especially if you want to run it for upwards of a year

if money is not a problem, there is pharma grade HGH available, but you run the risk of getting stung with a fake product lots of it about


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

fil0101 said:


> By far the best i have used to date, have you tried the miniQuicks?


I haven't dude; they're the same, I presume, but just smaller?

Anyway, what's your daily dosing and how long have you been running them now for?


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> I haven't dude; they're the same, I presume, but just smaller?
> 
> Anyway, what's your daily dosing and how long have you been running them now for?


Yeh basically the same just single shots. I do 3iu mon/wed/friday and i have been running gh for about 8 years but these pens only for about a year. 
How about you?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

fil0101 said:


> Yeh basically the same just single shots. I do 3iu mon/wed/friday and i have been running gh for about 8 years but these pens only for about a year. How about you?


Two months mate, dosing 2-4iu/day.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Minefield is an understatement sadly, just too much money to be made in HGH which makes it very lucrative for scammers.

I don't trust any generics any more, too many start good and quickly go bad, pharma only for me, and only from a very trusted source.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Minefield is an understatement sadly, just too much money to be made in HGH which makes it very lucrative for scammers.
> 
> I don't trust any generics any more, too many start good and quickly go bad, pharma only for me, and only from a very trusted source.


agreed ill only use pharma or a decent ghrp2 and mod grf if i was to use anything not worth the risk although I would try ansomone as that gets rave reviews and im fairly confident they are decent and easy tospot the fakes


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Fina said:


> Minefield is an understatement sadly, just too much money to be made in HGH which makes it very lucrative for scammers.
> 
> I don't trust any generics any more, too many start good and quickly go bad, pharma only for me, and only from a very trusted source.


if I were to fake anything I would fake pharma,

I use ansomone mainly as its good and the legit stuff has codes, I have had some decent generics though hyge can be good,

strongest I've used is lily humatrope hands down


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> if I were to fake anything I would fake pharma,
> 
> I use ansomone mainly as its good and the legit stuff has codes, I have had some decent generics though hyge can be good,
> 
> strongest I've used is lily humatrope hands down


i been offered the humatrope and ansomone just never ordered off the source before so im wary as i got stung for 300quid off "wcsupps" about 6 weeks ago


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

special-k25 said:


> i been offered the humatrope and ansomone just never ordered off the source before so im wary as i got stung for 300quid off "wcsupps" about 6 weeks ago


right mate

ansomone has to have codes on the box their are fakes floating about with no codes,

and no water amps,

humatrope can not be cheap, if it is it's fake fact


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> right mate
> 
> ansomone has to have codes on the box their are fakes floating about with no codes,
> 
> ...


i ment i was wary incase I send money and get stung and the humatrope is slightly cheaper than geno pens


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

special-k25 said:


> i ment i was wary incase I send money and get stung and the humatrope is slightly cheaper than geno pens


why you sending money to people you don't know?

72iu then yeah they should work out little cheaper than two 36iu geno Pens


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

im not now i did it once with wc supps as wc and np is unavailable in my area


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> im not now i did it once with wc supps as wc and np is unavailable in my area


How u getting on with the wc trenrip300? It's been leaving big hard lumps under my skin tried both glutes and pec all left big sore hard lumps?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> How u getting on with the wc trenrip300? It's been leaving big hard lumps under my skin tried both glutes and pec all left big sore hard lumps?


ive heard a few ppl complain of sore jabs off wc ive had no sore jabs its really good stuff ive had to drop to half a ml every other day started gettin sore nips lol taking some caber now and letro and its stopped.
the sweats are minging and the tren cough is awful other than that all good im using 1ml of neuropharma mast eod too


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> ive heard a few ppl complain of sore jabs off wc ive had no sore jabs its really good stuff ive had to drop to half a ml every other day started gettin sore nips lol taking some caber now and letro and its stopped.
> the sweats are minging and the tren cough is awful other than that all good im using 1ml of neuropharma mast eod too


Used loads of wildcat and never had a problem this is very potent stuff been doing 2ml 3 x a week but dropped it now due to having some kidney disease just diagnosed.


----------



## Mramos945 (Mar 31, 2014)

what would be better choice friends sazien or geno??


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> what would be better choice friends sazien or geno??


im gonna say geno loads of fake saizens


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Agreed, but if they're legit, they're equal.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Agreed, but if they're legit, they're equal.


ye obviously but was just warning about counterfeits i wouldn't touch any saizen


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Genuine Norditropin Simplexx is spot on. Using to good effect now.


they are mate but thats not what genuine nords look like. if the date is printed on the cart its fake. the date is part of the colour print. the attached pic are what real nordotropin simplexx look like.

does the bung move in the vial when you draw from it?

View attachment 113451


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Guys, try CJC DAC, 2mg per week, divide the into 400mcg per day monday to friday, you will never want to use HGH again, and its cheaper and its not a classified drug.

I have 700 iu of generic blue top in the fridge and I am not interested in using it, at present i am using MOD GRF 1-29 which is like CJC but with a much shorter half life.

10iu of HGH is 3.7mg of 191 amino acids, this has a half life of 7 minutes approx.

CJC DAC, 2mg of just 29 amino acids, half life 7 days, the 29 amino acids are the first 29 of the HGH chain that are responsible for anabolism, it is s**t hot, it will cause a natural secretion of HGH from your own petrify gland also 24/7 so not advisable to use for longer than 3 months really, possible less.

Then there is MOD GRF 1-29 aka CJC NODAC, 2mg of the first 29 aminos, like CJC DAC, but half life of 30 minutes. Less staring on the petrify and easier to spike your post workout shots.

You need to use a little more of this one, but it is still more potent and cheaper than HGH, just it won't strip fat like HGH. Its the last 176-191 amino acids that cause the fat loss:

If like me you shrugged these peptides off ash a joke for years, just try them, you won't look back as long as you use them correctly, we all know melanotan gives us a sun tan boost, these other peptides do exactly what they are supposed to !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can you please stop giving bad information concerning these GHRH peptides please....

for starters you fail to mention the issue with consistence use of 1295 with DAC has on basal IGF-1 levels and that this consistent increase in IGF levels are what contribute to the cancer risk...

plus 10iu of synthetic GH does not have a half life of minutes but the curve lasts for over 12hrs (please see graph attached)

you also fail to mention that using MOD GRF is a pulsing GHRH peptide and does not increase GH release to any value without a GHRP present as show by the graph below......

plus you fail to mention the fact that you need to be in a fasted state for GH frag to be of any use plus the dose has to be approx 500mcg to really see any improvements......

View attachment 113782


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

> can you please stop giving bad information concerning these GHRH peptides please....
> 
> for starters you fail to mention the issue with consistence use of 1295 with DAC has on basal IGF-1 levels and that this consistent increase in IGF levels are what contribute to the cancer risk...
> 
> ...


Graph is missing


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

special-k25 said:


> i been offered the humatrope and ansomone just never ordered off the source before so im wary as i got stung for 300quid off "wcsupps" about 6 weeks ago


Can buy Ansomone direct from manufacturer.. Dunno why anyone would buy from anywhere else. Guaranteed to be legit and not gonna get it cheaper anywhere else..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Matt2 said:


> Graph is missing


no its not


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

> no its not


Interesting that the graph you quote uses IV injection while I have only ever tried SQ for peptides. I imagine SQ would result in a later, more drawn out peak since uptake will be slower than the IV route.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Big George said:


> Can buy Ansomone direct from manufacturer.. Dunno why anyone would buy from anywhere else. Guaranteed to be legit and not gonna get it cheaper anywhere else..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fil0101 said:


> Interesting that the graph you quote uses IV injection while I have only ever tried SQ for peptides. I imagine SQ would result in a later, more drawn out peak since uptake will be slower than the IV route.


yes exactly, the curve for both IM and SubQ would not have such a peak so soon after injection.......

i have another graph that i cannot seem to find at the moment from Dats, site that shows a 7.5iu injection (subQ) of GH taking 12hrs to rise and then clear the system so not sure where Anthony is getting 7minutes from so would be interested to see that graph.....


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Big George said:


> Can buy Ansomone direct from manufacturer.. Dunno why anyone would buy from anywhere else. Guaranteed to be legit and not gonna get it cheaper anywhere else..


cause you could spend grands and get it seized

best option find out price

approach source say listen I know how much they cost say a cost with a reasonable overhead you can both agree on boom done you'll be massive in moments oh and their are some fakes floating about easy to tell their are no codes simples


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

bail said:


> cause you could spend grands and get it seized
> 
> best option find out price
> 
> approach source say listen I know how much they cost say a cost with a reasonable overhead you can both agree on boom done you'll be massive in moments oh and their are some fakes floating about easy to tell their are no codes simples


It never gets seized tho..


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Big George said:


> It never gets seized tho..


Actually that's a bit daft to say as anything could happen but to my knowledge this has never happened..

I buy direct from Ansomone rep and she says in conditions that they guarantee arrival and will send again if any probs.. I believe her as well as she's been totally straight up with me freom the start.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Big George said:


> It never gets seized tho..


yes it does


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

bail said:


> yes it does


See my last comment, I'm trying to help u here ffs!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys stop skirting around the subject of sourcing GH.........


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Do Ansomone ship chilled?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Big George said:


> See my last comment, I'm trying to help u here ffs!


I don't need help lol, but thank you

i know exactly where your comming from mate,


----------



## Mcclinker (Oct 16, 2011)

Any pointers for pharma H G H ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

special-k25 said:


> what gh are people finding the best atm? i can source blacktop hyge, green top 200iu hyge, intratropin, diamondtropin, or am i better just using peps eg ghrp6 cjc1295 its a mine field


Pfizer is a great safe option...if you can get and afford it....personally I prefer to spend on Peps these days,there are many great options there...


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

TBH I'd second that, pharma or peps - I wouldn't touch ANY Chinese stuff.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

@pscarb : Do you think GH is safer than ghrp/ghrh ?

For me, I used Geno Quickpen and loved it. I will try to use geno + a cheaper gh to put more ui's. maybe genetropin.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Professorx said:


> @pscarb : Do you think GH is safer than ghrp/ghrh ?
> 
> For me, I used Geno Quickpen and loved it. I will try to use geno + a cheaper gh to put more ui's. maybe genetropin.


neither gh or peptides are unsafe

you could argue using cjc with dac at a high dose 4mg + a week for example ,could raise igf levels for a prolonged period this could lead to health issues however I cannot confirm this as I don't know any clinical studies too pull info from


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> @pscarb : Do you think GH is safer than ghrp/ghrh ?
> 
> For me, I used Geno Quickpen and loved it. I will try to use geno + a cheaper gh to put more ui's. maybe genetropin.


define safe?

GH will effect insulin sensitivity, if used in high doses daily it will have the same risk as CJC with DAC and that is the higher risk of cancer from consistently raised IGF-1 levels....

GHRP/GHRH peptides are safe as they do not produce GH but they allow the body to release its own in a pulsing fashion that is not synthetic, these peptides do not raise IGF-1 levels to a degree where cancer is at a risk....however like with all drugs we put into our bodies there is always a risk it is just down to what that risk is and how likely it will occur.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Genetech Gentropin for me also, good hgh.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

99% hygiene fake!.. Serial numbers on the box don't mean sh!t!... Most of the hGH you lots by this fake sugar


----------



## Ricky.Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

rawman said:


> 99% hygiene fake!.. Serial numbers on the box don't mean sh!t!... Most of the hGH you lots by this fake sugar


This is not entirely true. Hygetropin is available and legit. You should be able to confirm this with Dr Lin directly. He knows who is legit in the UK.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

rawman said:


> 99% hygiene fake!.. Serial numbers on the box don't mean sh!t!... Most of the hGH you lots by this fake sugar


why do say that? I thought it was pretty clear that their are a few variations of hyge going around at the moment, most of it is g2g?

Im using hyge from 'some where i cannot mention because i have read the rules' seems good to be


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rawman said:


> 99% hygiene fake!.. Serial numbers on the box don't mean sh!t!... Most of the hGH you lots by this fake sugar


can you provide proof that 99% of Hyge is fake please, if you could post up the lab tests you have carried out on the 99% that would help


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> can you please stop giving bad information concerning these GHRH peptides please....
> 
> for starters you fail to mention the issue with consistence use of 1295 with DAC has on basal IGF-1 levels and that this consistent increase in IGF levels are what contribute to the cancer risk...
> 
> ...


 Hi @Pscarb

I'm not sure if I'm being thick or if the image no longer exists, but - if you still have it - would you be able to point me toward the chart you refer to above?

Appreciate your time.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> define safe?
> 
> GH will effect insulin sensitivity, if used in high doses daily it will have the same risk as CJC with DAC and that is the higher risk of cancer from consistently raised IGF-1 levels....
> 
> GHRP/GHRH peptides are safe as they do not produce GH but they allow the body to release its own in a pulsing fashion that is not synthetic, these peptides do not raise IGF-1 levels to a degree where cancer is at a risk....however like with all drugs we put into our bodies there is always a risk it is just down to what that risk is and how likely it will occur.


 Ps carb - for increase risk of cancer by large doses - what doses are we talking (of western pharma)


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

sitries said:


> Ps carb - for increase risk of cancer by large doses - what doses are we talking (of western pharma)


 Would M/W/F lessen the chances, instead of every day shots.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Hi @Pscarb
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm being thick or if the image no longer exists, but - if you still have it - would you be able to point me toward the chart you refer to above?
> 
> Appreciate your time.


 yes mate i have attached it below











sitries said:


> Ps carb - for increase risk of cancer by large doses - what doses are we talking (of western pharma)


 to be honest there is no one number my point was that its the consistent increase in Basal IGF-1 levels that may spark the risk of cancer not GH itself but when it converts to IGF-1, this is one of the reasons i do not use GH every day now.



Anthony83 said:


> Would M/W/F lessen the chances, instead of every day shots.


 yes in my opinion it would.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mega. Thank you.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i have attached it below
> 
> 
> View attachment 128388
> ...


 As a rough guide, do you think 2-4iu ed would put igf high enough to cause a increased risk?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

varman said:


> As a rough guide, do you think 2-4iu ed would put igf high enough to cause a increased risk?


 no i don't


----------

